# Curing does increase potency.



## cadlakmike1

I came across this and thought I would share, enjoy.
*
Does curing affect potency?*

The very short answer is YES. It does affect potency in a very positive manner. Curing cannabis after harvesting for few days to several months will improve the potency, as well as the taste and texture of the buds.

Curing takes place after cannabis has been harvested, manicured and partially dried. Most cannabis will retain a significant quantity of moisture within its stems and inner buds even when the outside feels dry. This is especially true for very dense buds, more care must be taken in drying loose airy buds because sometimes they can dry too fast. 

Should a sample of bud become over-dried before proper curing is complete, many different techniques may be used to slightly re-hydrate the bud and continue curing as normal. Fresh buds, orange or lemon peels, lettuce, apple or many other fresh fruits and vegetables can be added to a sealed jar of pot to allow more moisture to diffuse into it. Plain water either sprayed directly on or applied via towel to the buds is also a good way to re-moisten them. 

Be very careful when re-moisturizing buds though, because sometimes the re-moisturizing material can carry pathogenic fungi and bacteria, Which if not monitored carefully, can destroy your crop. Venting, checking, turning, and even re-moistening of buds is necessary so that the proper moisture content to promote curing is present, slow even drying is the optimum process for curing cannabis.

The preferred container for curing and storage of cannabis buds is an all glass jar, with a large opening for easy access. Wide-mouth canning jars with glass bodies and tops with a rubber seal are an ideal choice. Less preferred are small-mouth canning jars with metal or plastic lids. Generally try to avoid all plastics in direct or close contact with your cannabis. Generally these materials are slightly porous and the phenolic acids and terpenoids can react with plastics, but not with glass. 

Initially drying can be preformed free hanging or enclosed in cardboard boxes or paper bags, both of which will act as a desiccant.

There are several process and effects which take place during curing that can rationally and scientifically explain the increase in potency and improvement of the smoke in cured material:

*Moisture Content*

Moisture is essential for the curing process, it is both your friend and enemy. If too much moisture is left in the buds, with out the regular mixing, venting and turning of buds involved with curing, molds and bacteria can quickly form and ruin the taste and potency of your stash. On the other hand, without the necessary moisture metabolic processes essential to curing do not take place. 

Fresh cannabis plants are around 80% water (all %s by weight); curing generally begins after the cannabis has lost half of its initial mass, and contains approximately 33% of its initial water. 

Once curing is complete and the pot is dry, it should still contain 10-15% moisture, approximately 2-4% of its initial water. This is an ideal because most bacteria and molds can not grow below 15% water content, and below 10% cannabis buds tend to powder.

*Cannabinoid Conversion*

Naturally, as the metabolic processes continue during curing, the conversion of cannabergerol to tetrahydrocannabinol will continue and the potency of the pot will increase. This is because cannabergerol (CBG) is the non-psychoactive precursor for tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Of course, the exact change in THC content will necessarily be dependant upon the concentration of CBG in the fresh material at harvest. Of course any remaining precursors necessary to form additional cannabidiol (CBD) and other cannabinoids will also be consumed and converted. 

Be aware though if curing is excessively prolonged (most connoisseurs would agree after 6 months no more benefit could be had from curing), the conversion of THC to non-psychoactive cannabinol (CBN) will occur. The exact rate of decomposition can vary widely depending on handling and storage conditions, but can be less than 10% to greater than 40% decomposition per year. 

*Storage tips:*

Potency during curing and storage can be maintained by observing some basic precautions:


The buds need to be kept in the dark, protected from light, which will quickly decompose the THC. 

Moderated temperatures should be observed during curing, 50-75F being ideal. 

Excessively hot temperatures will promote oxidation and the growth of mold and bacteria, and very cold temperatures can prolong curing and drying for up to several months. 

During storage, buds should be stored as cold as possible, if temperatures of 0C or less are to be used, make sure the bud is dried to a very low moisture content before storage (to insure that cell walls are not burst by the freezing water). 
Also, if prolonged storage is planned evacuating the oxygen and replacing it with carbon dioxide, nitrogen, argon, nitrous oxide, or any other inert gas will help slow oxidation, as well as the addition of antioxidants such as ascorbic acid packets or vitamin C tablets. 

The most stable way to store cannabis is as whole unbroken buds or unpressed trichomes. Excessive rough handling or pressing can easily damage the protective cell walls and plant waxes that help protect cannabinoids from oxidation.

*Continued Metabolism*

Also as these metabolic process take place, the plant needs energy which leads it to consume the sugars, starches, nitrates, and minerals. Many of these compounds are metabolized and released as water and carbon dioxide, therefore removing what is essentially inert material from the pot increasing the concentration of cannabinoids therefore making it more potent. 

Much of these positive metabolic processes can be most effectively begun with thourough flushing and stripping of the plant before harvest. This will help reduce the amount of time necessary for a good cure. 

Curing will not only improve potency, but the color and look of most cannabis buds because as the chlorophyll is broken down purple, gold, and white coloration can emerge and the trichomes will appear more pronounced.

*Decarboxylation*

Some decarboxylization will take place during curing as well. This happens when the carboxyl group (COOH) located at C-2, C-4, or the end of the hydrocarbon chain at C-3 is destroyed leaving a hydrogen attached and liberating CO2. 

Decarboxylization is necessary to convert cannabinoids to usable psychoactive forms; the plants (and your body) carboxylize cannabinoids to make them more soluble in water (for metabolic reactions and excretion). 

Research indicates that this effect is fairly minimal during the curing process though. Decarboxylization will take place naturally very rapidly at temperatures of over 100C. So smoking and most any cooking will decarboxylize the cannabinoids. As decarboxylization occurs, the loss of CO2 will liberate a small amount of inert material making the pot more potent via concentration of the cannabinoids.

*Taste & Odor*

Terpenoids are the highly volatile compounds that give marijuana much of its characteristic odors, and therefore tastes. 

The most current research also suggests terpenoids lend to the high, sometimes very significantly. Cannabinoids are phenolated terepenes so its not surprising that many hundreds of different terpenoids are synthesized as well. 

As pot ages, some of the terpenoids go through polycyclic aromatization in the process of decomposition. This agglomeration of terpenoids will change the flavor; hence the ability of cured pot to show flavors that didnt seem present in the original fresh material. Much of the very volatile terpenoids will also evaporate and or decompose, especially with prolonged curing or storage. This action will remove some matter from the pot increasing the cannabinoid concentration and therefore potency. 

It must be noted that excessively long curing or storage, higher temperatures, or extremely low moisture content will cause such through evaporation of the terpenoids that the cannabis will generally loose almost all of its natural flavors.


----------



## UKgirl420

:goodposting: :48:


----------



## BBFan

Cadlakmike:  No disrespect, but I have seen this "article" posted in several places but in no instance can I find specific cites to any type of imperical data achieved through gas chromotography or a similarly acceptable test.

Further:


> Cannabinoid Conversion
> 
> Naturally, as the metabolic processes continue during curing, the conversion of cannabergerol to tetrahydrocannabinol will continue and the potency of the pot will increase. This is because cannabergerol (CBG) is the non-psychoactive precursor for tetrahydrocannabinol (THC). Of course, the exact change in THC content will necessarily be dependant upon the concentration of CBG in the fresh material at harvest. Of course any remaining precursors necessary to form additional cannabidiol (CBD) and other cannabinoids will also be consumed and converted.



CBG is actually "Cannabigerol", a cannabinoid found largely in hemp and less so in cannabis sativa or indica.  In every instance of this post I find that CBG is incorrectly called "Cannabergerol".  This post has found its way to numerous sites on the web but nowhere can I find specific citations, nor can I find anything about "cannabergerol".



> Cannabigerol, also known as CBG, is a non-psychoactive cannabinoid found in the Cannabis strain of plants. CBG is found in higher concentrations in the Indian Hemp plant, rather than THC-centered varieties of Cannabis.


_Courtesy of Wikipedia_



> Cannabinoid production starts when an enzyme causes geranyl pyrophosphate and olivetolic acid to combine and form CBG. Next, CBG is independently converted to either CBD or CBC by two separate synthase enzymes. CBD is then enzymatically cyclized to THC. For the propyl homologues (THCV, CBDV and CBNV), there is a similar pathway that is based on CBGV.


_Courtesy of Wikipedia_

Additionally, if you are curing your product for smoking, decarboxylation, which is the removal of a carbonate molecule, is going to occur when you apply heat or light to your product.  The larger concern in the drying/curing process is oxidation, which can occur at room temperature, which for marijuana is deterioration.  Oxygen in the air interacts with marijuana to reduce THC content.

There is of course no need to discuss the mathematical fact that the percent of THC to weight does increase during drying and curing as moisture is removed from the plant matter.  Moisture goes, THC remains, weight goes down, THC remains the same.  DUH.

I am still not convinced that curing does anything more than improve the quality of your smoke from a burn/taste perspective- I cure all my product and am a big believer in it.  Now I will agree that curing and aging can alter the potency of product by increasing CBN content, which can potentiate THC's disorienting qualities, or through an increase of CBD which has been shown to heighten the depressant effects of THC, but it does not make it more potent overall- just in how your body's receptors receive it.  Personally, I prefer a more euphoric high and therefore harvest more product during the milky trichome stage.  As we know, the turning to amber of the trichs is actually the THC degrading.

I am interested in other opinions and input.  This is only my interpretation of the information I have read and through personal anecdotal experience.  I am not intending to discredit or malign anyone but rather offer an alternative interpretation.
-BBFan


----------



## WeedHopper

Pulling up a chair. This thread keeps getting better and better. I am very curious because I have a girl about ready to Harvest. I use the Drybox to Jar method,,but have always been interested in knowing the truth or at least close to it. So far,,I am just plain confused.:ignore: 
I nuked a bud this Morning and I am very high,,so I dont know what to think,,,cause I aint smoked none of it cured yet.


----------



## cadlakmike1

No offense taken at all, like I said I found this and shared it, I did not write it. My personal experience from curing has lead me to believe that it does increase potency, not just burn/taste perspective.


----------



## BBFan

Hey Cowboy-  I guess I'm confused too.  But I get a real "up" high when I quick dry a bud (I harvest at milky for the most part).  Same smoke after drying / curing gets me real buzzed- but in a different way.


----------



## cadlakmike1

Cowboy, irrelevant of how this discussion turns out on increased potency you should definitely cure, if nothing else just for taste. There is a  huge difference between slow cured bud and quick dried.


----------



## astrobud

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Pulling up a chair. This thread keeps getting better and better. I am very curious because I have a girl about ready to Harvest. I use the Drybox to Jar method,,but have always been interested in knowing the truth or at least close to it. So far,,I am just plain confused.:ignore:
> I nuked a bud this Morning and I am very high,,so I dont know what to think,,,cause I aint smoked none of it cured yet.


 
 same here except for the nukeing a bud part.im still smoking my first harvest, i keep it in jars in a small footlocker in glass jars and it seems to get better with age


----------



## POTUS

Here's the simple answer:

When you cure your bud, it loses mass due to the water content lessening. If you weigh it before and after a cure of 3 months, you'll find that it will have lost weight. How much weight depends on the strain and how well it's slowly dehydrated.

The thc content won't markedly increase. That said, chemically, yes, there will be changes. Those changes won't be something that is really noticeable by a human smoking it.

The difference in strength is mostly due to it's having become more compact and smoking less mass will accomplish the same high.

Simply put, you have to smoke less weed to get high because it's more concentrated after being cured.

The cure most definitely smooths out the flavor of the weed. It's the same with all plants that are smoked.

The slower the cure, the smoother the smoke.

That's not a very scientific statement, but it's true.


----------



## tcbud

I have some Mango that sure *seemed *to get more potent with curing.  At about five months out now (from harvest) I am smoking it more and more.  It is the only type I grew, this last summer, that actually *seems* to be affected by it's cure time.


----------



## PhÃ¦drus

BBFan said:
			
		

> ...if you are curing your product for smoking, decarboxylation, which is the removal of a carbonate molecule, is going to occur when you apply heat or light to your product.  The larger concern in the drying/curing process is oxidation, which can occur at room temperature, which for marijuana is deterioration.  Oxygen in the air interacts with marijuana to reduce THC content. -BBFan



BBF,

Your response struck me as well-informed and founded, however, the above runs pretty starkly contrary to the standard recommendations I've uncovered regarding both light and air circulation.  

- Would you be willing to elaborate a bit more re: where you've found the 'median' to be between too much and too little of both these elements, and the processes you use to moderate them?


----------



## winstonwolf

BBFan said:
			
		

> There is of course no need to discuss the mathematical fact that the percent of THC to weight does increase during drying and curing as moisture is removed from the plant matter.  Moisture goes, THC remains, weight goes down, THC remains the same.  DUH.



Actually, I think that's the critical point in the entire discussion. When folks assert that curing improves potency, this is really what they're observing.


----------



## BBFan

Phædrus said:
			
		

> BBF,
> 
> Your response struck me as well-informed and founded, however, the above runs pretty starkly contrary to the standard recommendations I've uncovered regarding both light and air circulation.
> 
> - Would you be willing to elaborate a bit more re: where you've found the 'median' to be between too much and too little of both these elements, and the processes you use to moderate them?


 
Phaedrus- I'm not sure which point you're referring to.  Good air circulation, no light.  But this is during the drying/curing process.  I have some bud that is over a year old that I keep in a jar- that still tastes and smokes wonderfully.  I'm sure we've all found that baggie lying around after a few months that had some pretty dry, harsh, and weak smoke in it irrespective of what it started out like.
Again- not sure of your question.


----------



## WeedHopper

I have been smoking this strain for awhile and I really dont see the difference. I get wasted on it Quick Dried or Cured. The cured has a much better taste.It seems the longer it cures the more Body High and Less Heady High it becomes,,but the high doesnt seem more or less. BUt I will continue to Cure for the Taste and smoothness,, besides,, I like the Jars for storage anyway. I have a drybox with an exhust fan that I dry in then stright to the Jars. My weed stays sticky. Me and the Wify uses Pipes and Bongs. Buds to sticky for rolling joints.:hubba:


----------



## BBFan

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> Buds to sticky for rolling joints.:hubba:


 
Yeah, don't ya just hate that!


----------



## Kupunakane

You guys,
   Seems to me that your going about it all the wrong way. Were I in your shoes and my head swimming of sceptacism, I think I would contact the old guys that have been curing for decades.

   Take myself for example. I have been around long enough to learn that the arguments are a waste of personal time and energy. We older bro's have enjoyed drying, curing, sharing, talking, and learning from each other, so my recommendation would be to contact someone from one of these universities that grows the dank, and ask them for some info, or an explanation. Maybe there's a paper out on the subject.

 I do agree that imperical evidence is nice, but remember that some of us older guys have seen things that all the imperical evidence said wasn't so. I think I sprained my head saying that. LOL

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## kubefuism

KK- great advice...
So what's your take on curing?
I myself enjoy both, i enjoy the fresh smoke of rope dried but uncured, cured smoke is a smoother lighter airy smoke that is enjoy unto itself.  I think an important piece of advice that should be talked about is when and how does the plant tell you its ready to move on to the next stage, have you altered the normal processes and what happened?
:watchplant:


----------



## BBFan

Hey KK- Always good to hear from you- hope all is well.


----------



## PhÃ¦drus

KingKahuuna said:
			
		

> I do agree that imperical evidence is nice, but remember that some of us older guys have seen things that all the imperical evidence said wasn't so. I think I sprained my head saying that.
> 
> smoke in peace
> KingKahuuna


...Hearty thanks to the Big K for giving me a jolly morning laugh to compliment my morning bowl!


BBF -

I'm referring specifically to the temperature during the initial drying process.  I've one hung right now in a cool dark place with a some very slight (fan) circulation.  I'm concerned about oxidization with the fan, and if decarboxylization only occurs in light and heat, how does one maintain a slow cure whilst encouraging this?

(All Experience University graduates encouraged to chime in on this one, if you please.)


----------



## WeedHopper

> I'm referring specifically to the temperature during the initial drying process. I've one hung right now in a cool dark place with a some very slight (fan) circulation. I'm concerned about oxidization with the fan, and if decarboxylization only occurs in light and heat, how does one maintain a slow cure whilst encouraging this?


 
Just like you said. Hung in a, cool, dry,dark, place. I use an exhaust fan(Computer fan) to pull in fresh cool DRY air thru small holes in box,, and remove the stale moist air from the buds.
When the smaller buds are dry enough to smoke,,the big buds go into jars. I burp them religiously untill I have the desired moister level and smell in my buds. I like mine sticky.


----------



## Kupunakane

Well then,
    There it is in a nutshell. Cowboy gave it straight up. The only thing that I might add, and I'm sure you already know this one, is that when I store in glass jars then I too place them, (jars), into a cold and dark space for long term storage. I do open my jars, and move and carefully examine my stash so to watch out for molds and other nasty's that lurk even in the most sterile of environments.
 Good Call Cowboy

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## BBFan

:yeahthat: Cowboy said it, KK expounded upon it.
Keep it in the jar- they will dry somewhat over long term, but it will be smooth and tasty.  Good luck Phaedrus.


----------

